# Prince william archers



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

PWA is having a pin shoot Sunday April 26th. 9:00 shotgun start. 14 field/ 14 hunter.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Tear them up Bill, I will be at the beach on vacation.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

This a very nice range for those of you that haven't been there......

Maybe I will come fling a few :noidea:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> This a very nice range for those of you that haven't been there......
> 
> Maybe I will come fling a few :noidea:


Well, I see you've come to terms with how you shoot a bow.............


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> This a very nice range for those of you that haven't been there......
> 
> Maybe I will come fling a few :noidea:


Why don't you come and see if Hinky's up for it! Kent, you might as well go ahead and make the trip too.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> Well, I see you've come to terms with how you shoot a bow.............


When you stop shooting rubber deer from the cub stakes you can talk about shooting outdoors :thumb:

and the last time we talked you were the one "flinging" arrows....I didn't have a 5 spot round under 49Xs....how many did you have again? :zip: 
So either stay in the kiddie pool or come get you some....


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*where are ya?*

just exactly where is this place located at, Iam in southern wv!


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

xring1 said:


> just exactly where is this place located at, Iam in southern wv!


Northern VA., Brentsville just out side of Manassas. You can get directions on www.vbarchers.com . look under maps.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

xring1 said:


> just exactly where is this place located at, Iam in southern wv!


DIRECTIONS
Interstate 95-Take Rt 234 exit and go approximately
10 miles to
Route 619 West Follow 4 miles to IWLA sign on
left. Turn onto Izak Walton Drive. Club house is on
the right side of the Y in the road.
or
Interstate 66– Take Route 234 Bypass Exit ( Prince
William Parkway) Take Route 28 South Exit and go
approximately 2 miles turn left on Route 619 and go 6
miles to Izak Walton Drive on right-Club house on
right side of Y in the road.


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> DIRECTIONS
> Interstate 95-Take Rt 234 exit and go approximately
> 10 miles to
> Route 619 West Follow 4 miles to IWLA sign on
> ...


Thanks Hornet, :wink:


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

How was the shoot?


----------

